# 1/18 scale 55 Chevy Dirt Track Car



## RFluhr

Back in the early 70s when I was a teenager my dad used to take me to the Anderson Speedway here in Indiana on Saturdays. I loved to watch those nasty looking dirt track cars. There were a lot of 55 - 57 Chevys on the track back then. I've decided to take an old 1/18 scale die cast 55 Chevy Belair that I have had for a long time chop it up a bit and make a beat up old race car out of it. I'm going to grind the wheel wells out for bigger tires and fab up a roll cage. I'm thinking about painting it plum crazy purple I want it to end up looking something like this picture. I'll post some progress pictures as I go along.


----------



## Zombie_61

I've never seen a dirt track race in person, but I love the look of the cars--built for business, no nonsense. I'm looking forward to seeing what you create!


----------



## RFluhr

I have had the die cast 55 Chevy for several years and just got tired of looking at it on the shelf. I kinda like redoing die-casts anyway making them look a little less toy like. It also managed to receive some minor damage in my last move, the rear view mirror on the driver side door got broken off. I have a couple of ideas I'm rolling around like sculpting a greasy beer bellied driver standing next to the car with a trophy and a checkered flag.


----------



## RFluhr

Making progress on the wheel wells finally, I've used up three Dremel tool sanding thingies to get them done but it's getting there. I'll try to post some progress pictures in the next day or two. After I finish the wheel wells I'll start on the rest of the body work and getting it ready to paint. Then I'll begin detailing the larger engine I'm using and building the roll cage out of plastic sprue.


----------



## RFluhr

Well I'm making progress on the race car I just don't have any pictures yet. I have a friend that takes my pictures for me and he is having computer issues so he can't e-mail them to me. He says he should have things fixed soon so as soon as he sends them to me I'll post them. In the meantime I got another idea I'm thinking that if I can get my hands on a 1/18 scale old Chevy pickup cab and a dually frame and wheels. I will build a race car hauler truck and put the car on it like this.


----------



## demoderbys_19

cant wait to see this


----------



## RFluhr

I finally got the pictures here is what the 55 Chevy looks like so far, I'll be starting the interior and roll cage next.


----------



## taskmaster58

Cool, where did you get the wheels for that?


----------



## RFluhr

taskmaster58 said:


> Cool, where did you get the wheels for that?



Thanks, I got the wheels and tires from a diecast model of The Car from the James Brolin movie of the same name. A friend of mine had it until one of his kids got their hands on it and broke it. He gave it to me after that to use for parts.


----------



## RFluhr

I found another race car hauler picture that I like I'm bidding on a 1/18 scale Chevy pickup to use on e-bay. I hope I get it but I'll have to get my hands on some bigger wheels and tires for it and a duel wheel set up for the back, then I can use sheet plastic for the ramp.



Here are a couple of pictures of the Chevy truck and racing seat belts for the car that I got on e-bay yesterday.


----------



## RFluhr

Well I should be able to get back to work on the car know my last purchase of a couple of bucket seats from e-bay will be here today. I was going to try to cut up the bench seat and use it but it just does not like right, plus I have that cool looking photoetch 5 point racing seat belt now. I have been holding off starting the roll cage until I have the seat. I'm having second thoughts about converting the pickup into a car hauler too. The 1/25 scale semi truck tires would work but the wheels look totally wrong, I may just get a trailer for the race car and do a kinda rusty old rat rod look on the truck.


----------



## Barrymartin

Really nice!That will make a great looking model, where did you get the wheels and tires? Its looks like a great project! Keep posting


----------

